# CD Error Service



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi Guys
This message keeps coming up on my info on my CD player along with an annoying beep.I have used the search engine and noticed that a few people have had this problem.Just wondering if anybody has had this problem lately and had a new replacement under warranty. My is 2007 used Audi approved had it for about 6 months so wondering if it is covered under used warranty,any thoughts :?


----------



## sherbs (Aug 13, 2008)

Are you trying to play a mp3 that's been burnt onto a cd, if so then it probably hasn't been copied properly onto the cd.


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Sherbs, no mate doing it with original cd, not many had this problem judging by the response :roll:


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Yep, it was a problem on the early models, the CD Error and then unable to eject. I had mine replaced under warranty, it is a known issue so just mention it to your dealer.

You probably did not get many responses as it only affected early builds and only the long haulers who have had their cars for a couple of years since new/nearly new


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

conneem said:


> Yep, it was a problem on the early models, the CD Error and then unable to eject. I had mine replaced under warranty, it is a known issue so just mention it to your dealer.
> 
> You probably did not get many responses as it only affected early builds and only the long haulers who have had their cars for a couple of years since new/nearly new


I had the same experience with my first TT (07-mod.). It was replaced under warranty, and is a well known issue.


----------



## melltt (Oct 5, 2006)

Arne said:


> conneem said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, it was a problem on the early models, the CD Error and then unable to eject. I had mine replaced under warranty, it is a known issue so just mention it to your dealer.
> ...


Exactly the same for me. It was the subject of an Audi Technical Services Bulletin (TSB) which meant they automatically replaced it. But I had my fault within 6 months from new.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

I would speak to the supplying dealer in the first instance and if you get no luck speak to Audi customer services.

Is the car over 3 years old yet?


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone, yes phil3012 the car was 3 years old in July. Trip to the dealer it is then, armed with the info, thanks again everyone let you know the outcome :wink:


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Details about the TSB from Audi of America is: TSB #2016097/1 Oct. 10, 2007.

Here is a "cut and paste" of the pdf-file I have (can't manage to attach the document here....):

*******************************************
Technical Service Bulletin
Page 1 of 2
© 2007 Audi of America, Inc.
All rights reserved. Information contained in this document is based on the latest information available at the time of printing and is subject to the copyright and other intellectual property rights of Audi of
America, Inc., its affiliated companies and its licensors. All rights are reserved to make changes at any time without notice. No part of this document may be reproduced, stored in a retrieval system, or
CD player on Generation 2+ radio Chorus/Concert/Symphony fails
91 07 42 2016097/1 Oct. 10, 2007
Model(s)
Year
VIN Range
Vehicle-Specific Equipment
TT
2008
All
A3
2007 - 2008
All
A4
2007 - 2008
All
A4 Cabriolet
2007 - 2008
All
Not Applicable
Condition
The CD drive on the generation 2+ Chorus/Concert/Symphony radio fails sporadically. The CD will not play and will not eject. The messages CD error and service appear (Figure 1).
Figure 1. The error message.
Technical Background
CD drive mechanism inoperative. No DTCs are stored.
Production Solution
Improved CD drive mechanism.
Service
Replace the radio.
Warranty
When procedure applies to vehicles under warranty, use the following:
WIN
Claim Type:
W2
Part Identifier:
9130
Damage Code:
9130 40 002 2
9130 55 00
Replace radio in A4, A4 Cabriolet, or A3
30 TU
Labor Operations:
9130 55 00
Replace radio in TT
20 TU
Diagnostic Time:
Diagnostic time reimbursement follows guidelines printed in Section 2.2 of the Audi Warranty Policies and Procedures Manual
Claim Comment:
As per TSB #2016097/1
All warranty claims submitted for payment must be in accordance with the Audi Warranty Policies and Procedures Manual. Claims are subject to review or audit by Audi Warranty.
SAGA
Claim Type:
110
Part Identifier:
9130
Damage Code:
9130 0040 002
9130 55 00
Replace radio in A4, A4 Cabriolet, or A3
30 TU
Labor Operations:
9130 55 00
Replace radio in TT
20 TU
Diagnostic Time:
Diagnostic time reimbursement follows guidelines printed in Section 2.2 of the Audi Warranty Policies and Procedures Manual
Claim Comment:
As per TSB #2016097/1
All warranty claims submitted for payment must be in accordance with the Audi Warranty Policies and Procedures Manual. Claims are subject to review or audit by Audi Warranty.
Additional Information
All parts and service references provided in this TSB are subject to change and/or removal. Always check with your Parts Department and service manuals for the latest information.
***********************************************


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Cheers Arne :wink:


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Booked in today to check the unit, confirmed as faulty, new one on order being fitted next Wednesday no charge. Thanks for the info and help everyone ( thanks Arne for the TSB number) great result I am one happy man [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Mine doesn't seem to like MP3 cds all the time either. (concert radio) It seems it's loosing track at some point. You can hear the laser assembly looking on the CD and eventually it gives up and plays the ERROR song of silence. Take the CD out, reinsert it and it continues playing music.

The same MP3 CDs worked flawlessly on my previous car. Is this the same issue that should be covered by warranty?


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Fitted new unit today FOC under warranty, I can now play CD's again [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Think it sounds better, may be me though as I am used to playing just the radio :roll:


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Good to hear Jamo 

Glad I could be of some assistance :wink:


----------



## jalms (May 24, 2009)

Just thought you should know I have the same problem too since I bought the car.
Always complained, they always said they weren't finding any problem (besides saying "CD Error - Service).... bugger.... now, thanks to Arne, I have something to throw to their face... Thank you a lot, Arne! I'll post the result soon...


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi jalms, I actually saw the paperwork the service manager had on his desk ( when he went to get my keys from the mechanic) with a screen shot on it showing CD Error Service and the explanation of the part failure if this message shows up and replace unit details . It's a know problem as others have said think you're dealer is fobbing you off. The problem in itself is the unit showing the message what else do they have to look for :? Go back to the dealer armed with the number and info off Arne. All the best mate and good luck in getting it sorted :wink:

Martyn


----------



## jalms (May 24, 2009)

Thanks, Jamo8, so kind of you.
In fact, it's not that my dealer is fobbing me, they are always very kind but believe me when I say that Audi dealers and importer are a few decades behind yours... I think they aren't informed by manufacturer of what TSB or KB are, and sometimes they believe it's something happening on other markets, which may be, but ain't on this case.

I currently have other flaws in hands, that are the roof jammed (which solution I already found here and I'll inform them tomorrow) and the inside mirror with auto-dimming not working and whenever I report it to them they just plug the computer and say "we can't find any error displayed".... I've been complaining about the CD since I bought the car and they always tried to solve it, but obviously they can't solve something they aren't informed about.

Thanks to you all I have now more precious info to fight with importer.
I repeat, it's not quite their fault, they just don't have the proper information and I believe Audi importer in Portugal doesn't care about it anyway.

To add to all this, my warranty is a contracted one, I bought the car from official Audi Display Vehicles when it already had 2 years (legal warranty deadline here) so they offered me warranty in this mode, but sometimes there are things which you have to complain to Audi itself, which is what I'll do.

Thank you all for your assist and concern!


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

I wish you the best of luck jalms  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

This is an issue that Audi Germany clearly support, so you should have every right to get this fixed without any cost for you - as this is clearly a product/production error that Audi has officially stated that they have a responsibility to fix without any cost for the customer.

Keep us updated - and again, best of luck to you


----------



## jalms (May 24, 2009)

Thank you a lot, Arne. Trust me I'll be back with the news as soon as I have them.
Perfect would be for them to accept the replacement of the unit for an RNS-E, when I'd pay the difference between the Concert and the RNS-E, obviously... :roll: :roll:

But getting this fixed would already be great, because it it wasn't for you, I doubt I'd ever get this fixed soon. The only solution I was offered was to uninstall the unit to be sent to repair - and in the meanwhile, I'd be without unit, without bluetooth conection and with a massive hole in the dash....

Arne, thanks for your assist and, mostly, for your concern and simpathy!


----------



## mbee123 (Jun 21, 2006)

I got this error on my TT last night, phoned local dealer who advised they will charge me £75 for diagnostics, phoned Audi UK customer service, no better, neaither where interested in taking the TSB number from me. TT is out of warranty and I have it service at an Audi specialist rather than a dealer so I guess I won't get anywhere


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Don't waste time and money on diagnostics. Dealer will spend a day listing to music and may not find anything. The error message is not logged anywhere so he'll actually have to reproduce the error. My dealer tried to blame it on recordable CDs. Eventually I managed to convince him that normal CDs cause the error too. Still it took me two months getting the concert radio/cd replaced _and the car was still in warranty_. The unit was replaced by a more modern version, meaning the buttons don't match with the AC control buttons any more. 

Should my CD player break down again, now that warranty has expired, I'd try to clean and lubricate the unit (although I don't know what actually causes this issue) If that wouldn't fix it, I'd buy an MP3 interface and connect that to the AUX in. Activating the AUX in will probably be cheaper than diagnosing the problem in the first place. And when you move on, you take the MP3 interface with you.


----------



## mbee123 (Jun 21, 2006)

Cheers for that, I managed to get the CD out (well 15 yr old daughter did  after I'd tried all weekend)

At the moment it seems to be working fine again, mp3's and cd's, will keep an eye on it


----------



## jalms (May 24, 2009)

mine is unfortunately jammed inside for about 5 months and no chance getting it out. I've asked the dealer to eject it but with no success... 
My only luck is the CD changer

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

There is a nack to getting the jammed cd's out and it is best to use another cd to do it. Also, there is a trick to making sure it does not get stuck again (well, what I found to work anyway) but they should replace it with the TSB though, maybe try another dealer, they get paid by Audi for TSB's I thought so it shouldn't be any skin off their noses.

here is my post from a few years ago 

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=98217&start=45


conneem said:


> Yeah, this used to happen to me nearly every time I went for a drive. Don't know if it was the CDr's I use or what.
> 
> But doesn't happen anymore, since I realised it only happened if I turned the ignition off while still in CD mode, the next time I used the car it would nearly always jam.
> 
> ...


----------



## jalms (May 24, 2009)

The problem here seems to be that Audi Portugal doesn't assume that TSB, even though it exists, as you've shown.
I'll try that ejection procedure, I just have to find that certain way somehow...
Thank you!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

jalms said:


> The problem here seems to be that Audi Portugal doesn't assume that TSB, even though it exists, as you've shown.
> I'll try that ejection procedure, I just have to find that certain way somehow...
> Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear you are still having problems jalms hopefully you can get that CD out [smiley=bigcry.gif] , I see you are in Portugal staying in Albufeira for a few days at the end of the month [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## jalms (May 24, 2009)

Oh, I live just the other end, at the north, 500 kilometres away...

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

jalms said:


> The problem here seems to be that Audi Portugal doesn't assume that TSB, even though it exists, as you've shown.
> I'll try that ejection procedure, I just have to find that certain way somehow...
> Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


I think I remember that I used the second CD to lift the front edge of the jammed CD while pressing the eject button.


----------



## jalms (May 24, 2009)

I had the radio serviced by a guy who worked at Blaupunkt, the mechanism had to be replaced at my own expenses. It's sad Audi didn't assumpt, it's good to know it can be solved, in exchange of 60€...


----------

